
Robert Shiller: The stock market today is similar to the stock market in 1928 - yeukhon
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/robert-shiller-stock-market-today-similar-stock-market-1928-204253341.html
======
ratsmack
The mindset is completely different today as are the tools to intervene in
market volatility and instability. Short of a catastrophic natural disaster, I
think the stock market is relatively safe.

------
noemit
garbage speculation

